# Grizzly G0640x wood / metal bandsaw opinion



## Pmedic828 (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't know if I am posting in proper section, if not, would one of the administrators move it for me.  
I was wondering what the members of this forum thought about the Grizzly G0640x 17 inch wood/metal band saw.  I am fairly new in metal working, but have 30+ years in cabinetry and woodworking.  I saved up to purchase a 3 in 1 machine after retirement, I always wanted to learn manual metal working.  One of these days, I would think of upgrading to separate machines but at this time, money and space is limited.  I also have 220 single phase electrical available but cannot have access to 3 phase without a rotary phase converter that I do not own.  
When looking on the internet for opinions on this and other band saws, I found that professionals that use this equipment on a day to day basis prefer ENCO or other machines for cutting metal, but these machines are upwards of $3,000.00.  As I live in the south and manufacturing is not one of it's strong points, used equipment is hard to find, big, and expensive to ship.  I have a HF cheap horizontal BS for cutting small round stock, but would like a BS to cut metal plate (no more than 1/2 inch thick to manageable size of about 12 inches X 12 inches to use as base plates for homemade tooling for my mill and lathe.  This machine would not be in continuous use but used more as a hobby.  As like everything else, the more expensive the machine, the more it will last and perform, but I have a very limited budget, have heart problems, and cannot use a hack saw without overworking.   I have also thought about plasma cutters but have never used one.  Any quality plasma cutter would be around the same price as this saw.
Any comments or guidance about this machine.  My thoughts were that if I needed to convert to wood, it is available but not exclusively used for wood.  Reasonable price and quality as this is made in Taiwan, not China, and best of all, I have a 10% coupon to use making the price under $2000 with an assortment of blades and a movable stand.  Not the best quality, but good enough for part time learning and it sure beats manual cutting or the mess of a chop saw.  Thank you for your comments in advance.


----------



## stevecmo (Aug 19, 2014)

First off, I know nothing about the saw you mentioned. )

I guess I see your issue from a little different perspective.  A lot of us have the HF 4x6 horizontal/vertical band saw and find it adequate for the home shop.  No, it won't cut 12" plate but I have only had a couple of projects that required plate large.  The 4x6 handles 98 percent of my needs.  For the few times I need something bigger l'm money ahead with the cheaper saw and either buying plate cut to size or paying someone to cut it for me.  Or a grinder with a cut off wheel will get the job done, but like the chop saw you mentioned, is messy.

You mentioned the plate would be for tooling base plates.  You could buy / build a lot of tooling for the $2,000 that saw will set you back.

Just another perspective you might want to think about.  On the other hand, you can never have too many machines! )

Hope that helps.

Steve


----------



## dickr (Aug 19, 2014)

I concur with Steve. If it's a hobby tool the 4 x 6 vert/horiz will do most everything you need. It'll do even more if you get ingenious. I even used one of them at the shop in the beginning cutting S S  bar 4" dia. A fan on the motor and a mister on the blade. They sell for $300 and leaves a lot of that $2000+ to buy more goodies. I'd sure look further before I spent that much. Hope this what you were looking for in advice.
GOOD LUCK
dickr


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Aug 20, 2014)

People have made little tables to turn those horizontal handsaws into vertical ones. Going by the size of your projects that would probably work just fine. Be a fun project too.


----------



## theoldwizard1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sounds like the same dilemma I have !

If you can find a used 12" (14" better) _older_ Craftsman, Porter Cable or Delta band saw you are half way home.  Some people have successfully swapped in a variable speed DC motor from an old treadmill or you can build your own *single speed reducer* for the original motor.  Both should allow you to switch back to "wood" mode within a few minutes.



mattthemuppet said:


> People have made little tables to turn those horizontal handsaws into vertical ones. Going by the size of your projects that would probably work just fine. Be a fun project too.


*SWAG Portaband table*

These work amazingly well for small pieces of metal and can quickly and easily be switched back to portable operation.


----------



## Stonebriar (Aug 20, 2014)

I bought the 0621 the smaller version (14") of the 0640.  I like it and it does a nice job on plate with the variable speed. I have not used it with any wood as I try to avoid wood work if at all possible. I have had no problems with the saw. I would say you would be happy with it in hobby use.

I also have a horizontal/ vertical but their a pain in the azz to use in the upright orientation and do a poor job of emulating a vertical saw. It is nice at the spur of the moment just to walk over and use the Grizzly quickly if needed.
Rick


----------



## Charles Spencer (Aug 20, 2014)

theoldwizard1 said:


> Sounds like the same dilemma I have !
> 
> If you can find a used 12" (14" better) _older_ Craftsman, Porter Cable or Delta band saw you are half way home.  Some people have successfully swapped in a variable speed DC motor from an old treadmill or you can build your own *single speed reducer* for the original motor.  Both should allow you to switch back to "wood" mode within a few minutes.
> 
> ...



I used an old Toolkraft saw which is more or less the same as my Rockwell 28-200.  I adapted it by using an additional pulley:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=14637&p=217095&viewfull=1#post217095

It works and adds a touch of comedy to the machine as well.

Charles


----------

